# Feel like a big,fat failure



## beansy (Aug 26, 1999)

Hello All, I hope this writing finds you all well.My beef today is this,How do you all cope effectively when you are having a flare up? I dont know how people work with this and IBS. I feel like I can barely take care of my three kids and forget about leaving the house.As soon as my baby takes a nap I do also.I cannot funtion the rest of the day without that nap and I feel like a big failure as a wife and mother.There is so much I could be doing during that nap time but cannot muster up the energy to do a darn thing.I HATE this.Does anyone else experience this? Thanks for your input in advance.Maria


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2000)

Yep, I know the feeling. If I try to get alot done around the house then the next day I'm too tired to do anything. If I try to take it easy and pace myself better then I feel guilty that I'm not keeping up on the housework. How are you on meals? I can't stand fixing dinner. One kid won't eat red meat, one won't eat chicken and my husband hates fish! I get tired just thinking about dinner let alone try to fix something everyone will eat.


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

I am chroniccally tired, too. My kids are grown and it's a good thing, because I haven't got the energy to do "squat"!!! Besides having problems with my IBS today, I have felt rotten all day today. Fortunately I work with a teacher who also has Fibro and compare how rotten we feel everyday. I don't know if it's my fibro acting up, but I've been so tired again, just dragging; my heart pounds, I get weak and I've been getting short of breath. Some of these symptoms sound like diabetes, or atrial defibrillation. I called my dr office, Kaiser, and left a message for my dr to call me back. I wanted to tell her about Lotronex, but the nurse called me back and left a message that "they don't have that medication there. Obviously, they had not a clue what I was talking about. So I went to Glaxo tonight and printed out the info on Lotronex; I'm going to make an appointment to see my dr and have her read this info, and maybe she'll give me a prescription for it. Then I have to figure out how to pay for it as we have to pay for all our meds. I'll tell her about my other problems, too. I laid down on the bed today and was semi-conscious, like I couldn't move for an hour. Then I felt hot and cold like I do sometimes. Well, I didn't mean to rattle on so long, just needed to "spout"! Hope you're all feeling better soon.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

First of all Maria, you are not a failure! You just have the unfortunate circumstances of not being totally at your former "normal" self because of this condition. Don't be like I was; too proud to ask for help when I needed it. So you can't be superwoman anymore. So what! That does not change the wonderful person you are inside! First take time to educate your family about fibro.. Then tell them that you still love and care for them, but that you will need their help because you need more rest between the tasks that you do. I know it is not easy admitting this and asking for help, but in order to physically survive you have to let go of some things.I don't know if it's this time of year with the changing fronts, but I too have been unusually exhausted too like the rest of you seem. Last night I went to bed at 6:30pm and didn't get up until 7am! I've been doing this a couple times a wk now for the last few wks. I just plain run out of steam!


----------



## beansy (Aug 26, 1999)

Thanks guys,it is so good to know I am not alone.Everyday it seems I have a new symptom and it gets so discouraging.Thanks for your encouragment.Hope you are all feeling better soon too!Maria


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2000)

Hello, I'm in the same boat. Ive been plagued for atleast 13 yrs. Yes its hard to deal and cope with. I'm divorced so how am i supposed to meet/be in a steady relationship if its difficult to care for myself. I feel worthless no good because of this disease. I generally nap from 12-2 or i'm just miserable. If i dont i end up sleeping after dinner from exhaustion. I cannot clean my apartment in 1 day takes roughly 3 days to do a 2 bd apt. Pretty sad, luckily i have no children i'd just die. My hats are off to you ladies and gents who suffer and do the best for the families.------------------Good Luck







Marie


----------

